# Tax bracket in Berlin



## nucleartip (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I have received an offer and job location is Berlin, am not sure about the Tax bracket and each website presents a different matrix, Package being offered is 70kEuro and am Married with no kids, can someone advice what will be the tax rate for me?

Also, my spouse can work while am on work permit?

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks.,


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You would be class III with a non-working spouse, class IV with a working spouse (more or less). See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_Germany#Withholding_taxes

It's not clear whether your work permit would allow for a spouse to work as well, but at that salary at least they'd be allowed to join you.


----------

